# Sig Sauer Academy



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone here has taken any of the Sig Sauer Academy courses? They offer some really good training, its expensive but Im betting well worth it and it just so happens they have classes 1/2 hour from where I live.....most of my gun experience is at ranges and target shooting, Im getting preety good with that but Id like some tactical and real life concealled carrying training...Looking at the advertisement for the Sig Academy, it looks pretty top notch, Im just wondering if its worth the money...classes range from 400$ to over 1000$, which is alot of dough.....Im willing to pay that though if its as good as advertised....you can also get a Sig armorer certification, which would be pretty handy....


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I'm in for details.


----------



## boonesmith (Dec 22, 2008)

I have taken two different courses at the Sig Sauer Academy in the past 2 years.

The "Simple is Good" approach they take to firearms training, the course manuals, and the qualifications of the instructors made the courses much better than I expected. 

I have had training at other schools, but the Sig courses were the best organized.

On the cost, keep in mind that you will also have to use lead-free ammunition at the Sig range.

The ammo is available at the Sig Academy but the relatively high ammo cost will add to your total cost. 

The Sig Sauer Academy is a long trip from Texas but I plan on taking additional courses this year.


----------

